# Pancake gearing



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Any suggestions on gear for TJET & Magnatractions , websites?

Most cars will have Johnny Lightning magnets and run on .014 track 55' continuous rail track (old scorpion pvc Bucktrack)
for 
Bluetip Drag arm 7 ohm
Mean grean 5.8 ohm
green green 9 ohm
Red Devil 16.5 ohms

what Drive Pinion gears are they 9 12 & 14?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

AFX and Magnatraction don't really allow you much in the way of pinion changes, however a 19 tooth Super II crown will help and I've heard that Auto World has some 18 tooth crowns in their newer releases. 4 gear? Xtraction?
the 5.8, 7, and 9 ohm arms in t-jets just beg for a 14 tooth pinion.
the 16.5 arm will be just as happy with a 9 or 12.

just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

So Magantractions have 15 crown so try 18?

and for TJETs
Low ohm arms try 14 or 12 drive pinions.

any websites to look at?


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*T-Jet gearing*

It all depends on what type course you run. "Roadcourses"(layouts with lots of tight corners) usually favor 9 tooth drive pinions. "Speedways" (layouts with more long straights than anything else) favor 12 and 14 tooth pinions. This relation holds up no matter what the ohm of the motor.............wooff


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Good, Electrically & Mechanically balanced Mean Green, with poly mags, and a 19 tooth Super II gear is a ton of fun, Big torque that hits like a ton of bricks, & good top speed. I have built 2, one AFX, with an added traction magnet & one Magna-Traction chassis & both perform almost identical lap times, of course remove the traction mag & the AFX is a tire burner even with good sili-sponges. These are getting close to needing a good power supply as well, although they will run on wall-warts, but you will see a little heat in the arm on a wall wart. On a good power supply I have turned 200+ laps on a 67' track with very little heat build up. 

Boosted


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

so another question what power settings?
18 , 20 , 22 , 24 volts with lots of of amps with 
Kepco power supply (plating or a tattoo anyone?)


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I like to run my "built" Pancakes @ 20v and I always run the supply at the 10A max setting, Let them pull what they will, most are near or just above an amp. The cars run & handle well at the 20v, they will really fly at 24, but my Professor Motor controllers are not as sensitive on anything above 22 volts, I need to try to pick up a resistor controller sometime and try the higher voltage. 

Boosted


----------

